# My baby boy fell asleep and didn't wake up...



## LinknLog

0700 - Got up to go to the bathroom, I was going in to work late today. Lincoln, my GSD just over 1 year old, put his head on the bed as he always does until I scratch his muzzle and head. No way he's laying down without a pet... He laid down beside me in his dog bed and went back to sleep.

0800 - Got up for work, noticed Lincoln's mouth and eyes were open. He was dead. *total meltdown ensues*

Link was a perfectly healthy dog, no signs of anything wrong, acted completely normal leading up to his death. Absolutely NO signs of distress. Nothing. 

We took him for a necropsy, nothing out of the ordinary was found. In fact, the vet and the doctor who conducted the autopsy said he looked fantastic. We're waiting on the tissue samples, hopefully we'll get the answer we so desperately seek.

Miss him terribly...he was sweet, loving, loyal, and a true companion.

Sir Abraham Lincoln of Fairfax
September 24, 2014 - December 11, 2015


----------



## Mister C

How shocking! 

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Oh, I am SO VERY sorry!
What a horrible shock! My heart goes out to you and your family!

Please post the test results.

Moms


----------



## Debanneball

I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories.


----------



## Chip18

I am both so sorry and totally stunned???


----------



## MayzieGSD

How awful. So very sorry.


----------



## selzer

I'm sorry, what a beautiful boy. Maybe he had some weird heart anomaly that had no symptoms. Well, we could guess away, but unless they come up with something conclusive, they are just guesses.


----------



## wolfy dog

Oh I am so sorry. How devastating. Died in his sleep,close to you. At least it was peaceful but I know that is not much comfort right now. I hope they find a cause to get closure for you. Sending you my condolences. He was a beautiful dog.


----------



## mjackson0902

This brings back tearful memories. LJ was just over a year when he passed. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Findlay

So very sad.
Such a handsome pup. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GatorBytes

I am so sorry for your loss.

Ask your vet about the possibility of Chagas disease. It is a protozoan parasite that is caused by a bite from the "kissing bug" 

I remember reading this awhile back, and the article was about someone loosing several hunting dogs. They were all kenneled outside.

There were no symptoms, the dogs just died.

Quick google search says Texas, Virginia, Oklahoma are known areas.

A bite to a mucous membrane area was mentioned.
I searched your prior thread and see you had posted about some lumps around your dogs eye.
It causes heart failure and is incurable

I am only bringing this up in hopes it may give your vet some direction

RIP beautiful doggie


----------



## LinknLog

Thanks everyone! This has been one of the hardest things I've ever dealt with, I've never lost anyone so close to me, I've been fortunate.

The doctor who performed the necropsy guessed that he had a heart issue, that's what a majority of her sudden death cases are. 

I'm just so sad and angry. He was absolutely perfect. Talking about it helps, so thanks for listening. <3


----------



## LinknLog

GatorBytes said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Ask your vet about the possibility of Chagas disease. It is a protozoan parasite that is caused by a bite from the "kissing bug"
> 
> I remember reading this awhile back, and the article was about someone loosing several hunting dogs. They were all kenneled outside.
> 
> There were no symptoms, the dogs just died.
> 
> Quick google search says Texas, Virginia, Oklahoma are known areas.
> 
> A bite to a mucous membrane area was mentioned.
> I searched your prior thread and see you had posted about some lumps around your dogs eye.
> It causes heart failure and is incurable
> 
> I am only bringing this up in hopes it may give your vet some direction
> 
> RIP beautiful doggie



I'll definitely bring this up to my vet. Those eye bumps went away and he was fine, but who knows how long it takes. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## NancyJ

Oh my -- so sorry for your loss. You must be devastated.


----------



## llombardo

I can't even imagine how you feel. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## AddieGirl

Heartbreaking and shocking. I am so so sorry. As someone else said, hopefully you can take comfort knowing he went peacefully in your warm bed. Please update with tissue results if you can.


----------



## SuperG

So sad.....sorry.


SuperG


----------



## wolfstraum

Horrifying......I just cannot imagine.....poor baby! I am so sorry for your loss....

Lee


----------



## GypsyGhost

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss.


----------



## charger

So sorry for your loss


----------



## DaisyDaws

This is heartbreaking, I can't even imagine. My condolences to you.


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm so sorry. That's devastating.


----------



## GSDKIMBER

So sorry for your loss


----------



## kelbonc

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family. RIP sweet Lincoln.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Tragic. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## gsdsar

I am so sorry for your loss. To lose a young dog so suddenly... I can't even imagine. 

I second the heart disease thought. So much heart disease is silent and the only symptom is sudden death. I work for a veterinary cardiologist, and unfortunately see this too much. But my view is skewed due to my job. 

In the end, you raised a great dog. You have him an amazing life. But there is never enough time. 

Free dog.


----------



## Wags

I am so sorry for you loss. It's always so much worse when you aren't ready for them to go yet, and aren't expecting it. I will send your family much love to be able to heal properly. Cherish every memory you have of him.


----------



## LuckyMe2G

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## selzer

Could have been an aneurism too. That would go quickly without many symptoms. So sad. My friends growing up had a young Newfoundland that went around the other side of the house, collapsed and died. He had an aneurism. You would think they would see that on a necropsy, but I don't know anything about necropsies and how they are done.


----------



## Nikitta

OMG that's horrible! I can't even imagine that happening. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## maxtmill

So terribly sorry for your loss! Have you contacted your breeder to see if they have had any issues like this?


----------



## LinknLog

maxtmill said:


> So terribly sorry for your loss! Have you contacted your breeder to see if they have had any issues like this?


Yeah, I called the breeder the day he passed. They've never had this happen before, she was pretty upset. I forwarded her the necropsy results and will send her the tissue/lab samples when I get them. She offered us a rescue GSD since we were missing Link terribly. She also said they had a puppy with our name on it whenever we're ready. We aren't ready though.

I'm hoping it was just one of those freak things that couldn't have been prevented. It's so frustrating though, he was such a good dog!! So smart, only ONE accident in the house as a puppy, easily trainable, happy, healthy, loving, (kind of a baby), absolutely adored his dog sister, so handsome, the list goes on.

Anyway, thanks for reading. <3


----------



## LinknLog

selzer said:


> Could have been an aneurism too. That would go quickly without many symptoms. So sad. My friends growing up had a young Newfoundland that went around the other side of the house, collapsed and died. He had an aneurism. You would think they would see that on a necropsy, but I don't know anything about necropsies and how they are done.


 Funny you said that, I was google-ing like mad yesterday about what they look at during necropsies. It seems to vary based on how the dog died. I can call the lab, they've been very helpful. (I now have my Internet PhD in Veterinary Care) 

Not knowing the "why" is driving me nuts.


----------



## Remo

Like the others have said - I cannot begin to imagine your shock and heartbreak. I am so sorry - he was a gorgeous dog. 

When the time is right, and the right dog comes along, please think about getting another dog in your beautiful boy's honor. 

Dogspeed to the Bridge.


----------



## RZZNSTR

This is absolutely shocking news! I am so sorry for your loss! He was a great looking pup!


----------



## newlie

So very sorry, what a terrible thing to happen! My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry for your devastating loss


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. To lose a pup so young is heartbreaking. Pleas take care. My thoughts are w/ you. 
\Maggi


----------



## sitstay

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Jenny720

Such a beautiful healthy looking dog. This is a nightmare turned into reality i am so sorry to hear this. I have heard of a few dogs on this forum who had passed away unexpected at a very young age with no prior health issues. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## brucebourdon

Healthy and happy, a fine looking one year old GSD, taken from you. As the others have expressed, I'm very sorry to hear this shocking news. 

As I sit here and think of your loss, I am grateful that there aren't others around to see the affect as those feelings return.

Many of us have been through something similar. There are no words I know that are adequate to take away your pain. There can't be.

You will grieve for all that you had built together, and all that could have been.

Each one of us, alone, seem not to matter at all. But when we leave behind others who mourn our passing, it shows that we did.

Lincoln mattered.

And if it's possible, he will be waiting for you, faithfully.


----------



## Jenny720

Well said.


----------



## trcy

I'm very sorry for your loss. It was just heart breaking to read. I hope you get the answers.


----------



## Way Too Quiet

Please accept my condolences. I just went through this, too. Lost my 5 yr old very happy, healthy, drop dead gorgeous boy the day before Thanksgiving. I didn't have the necropsy due to circumstances but I question all the time what it could have been. I witnessed his last moments as he ran out to chase a squirrel and I often wish I hadn't witnessed it. It is so shocking and cruel when they are so young. This group is full of compassionate, caring people who listen. I'm glad you are here.


----------



## lorihd

So very sorry for your loss, just terrible, "HUGS", lori


----------



## car2ner

wow, as terrible as this is, thank you for sharing this event. It may help someone in the future. It sounds like you have a very caring breeder as well. I'll be watching this thread to see the results.


----------



## MythicMut

I'm so very, very sorry this happened to you (and Lincoln). It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh my gosh how awful. I am so sorry.


----------



## LinknLog

*Got the lab results back*



LinknLog said:


> 0700 - Got up to go to the bathroom, I was going in to work late today. Lincoln, my GSD just over 1 year old, put his head on the bed as he always does until I scratch his muzzle and head. No way he's laying down without a pet... He laid down beside me in his dog bed and went back to sleep.
> 
> 0800 - Got up for work, noticed Lincoln's mouth and eyes were open. He was dead. *total meltdown ensues*
> 
> Link was a perfectly healthy dog, no signs of anything wrong, acted completely normal leading up to his death. Absolutely NO signs of distress. Nothing.
> 
> We took him for a necropsy, nothing out of the ordinary was found. In fact, the vet and the doctor who conducted the autopsy said he looked fantastic. We're waiting on the tissue samples, hopefully we'll get the answer we so desperately seek.
> 
> Miss him terribly...he was sweet, loving, loyal, and a true companion.
> 
> Sir Abraham Lincoln of Fairfax
> September 24, 2014 - December 11, 2015


I just received the lab results back for Lincoln. He had dilated cardiomyopathy - basically a bad ticker. The vet thinks it's likely that his heart just didn't form properly in the womb. It's very difficult to detect, especially with no indicators. Even if it was detected, he'd have to be on medication and "taking it easy" for the rest of his life, which is no life for an energetic GSD!! 

I'm thankful to find out there's nothing we could have done. I'm also thankful that he died in his dog bed and not while out on a hike, a walk, the dog park, etc... That would have been HORRIBLE. 

We're looking toward the spring to get another male GSD puppy, our home just isn't the same without one. 

I'm glad Lincoln got to spend his short life with us, I think we gave him a fun-filled, happy, loving home. Lincoln was never alone for a moment his entire life. He always had one of us or his doggie sister with him. I'll miss him forever! <3


----------



## selzer

How sad. 

It doesn't sound like he suffered though. He had a good life. I know it is still hard.


----------



## Wags

You gave him the best life he could have had, and hopefully with this news it will help your healing process.


----------



## Jc Marie

So sorry hunni, he was a beautiful boy  xx


----------



## LuvShepherds

I'm glad you got answers and I'm still heartbroken for you. It helps for you to know.


----------



## gsdsar

Your vet is right. I work for a veterinary cardiologist. For your boy to have DCM so advanced it caused suddenly death. You could have done nothing differently. 

I am still so sorry for your loss. It must be devastating to lose one so young. I don't remember where I read it, but it really resonated with me. 

We lose dogs so early because they come to earth nearly perfect. Their souls have very little to learn. They already love unconditionally, enjoy every day, and live in the moment. Your boy had a wonderful life with you. He knew and gave love without hesitation. Rip sweet boy.


----------



## SusiQ

I am so so very sorry - lost my girl just before her 8th birthday from a massive heart attack we never saw coming. My vet assured me as well that there was nothing we could have done - but it still tears you up inside. RIP Lincoln....


----------



## wildwolf60

So sorry for your loss, I can only imagine the heartbreak you must have felt in that moment of discovery that he was no longer with you. Glad you found out the cause though...may you find peace soon and can fill your hearts with another GSD to help ease your loss.


----------



## NormanF

A dog can pass suddenly.

One moment its alive and breathing and the next moment, its gone.

We're never really prepared for death.

Losing a best friend and beloved companion is never what we want to see.

Lincoln - RIP.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Sorry for your loss. This is so sad!!!


----------



## James1892

Sorry for your loss! condolences to you and your family!


----------



## Sherman the German

Awe... I am so sad for you and your family. I am glad that you were able to find an answer and be able to slowly move toward peace. Thinking of you. eace:


----------



## Dunkirk

Moved to tears by your tragic loss, so sorry you've had to go through this.


----------

